# Best First person shooter?



## captain_Kirk (Oct 29, 2010)

I vote, Unreal series, Duke nukem 3d, Halflife 1&2, Doom 3, anything with gore or zombies,


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 30, 2010)

Call of Duty black Ops...


----------



## Ames (Oct 30, 2010)

Quake.

/thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 30, 2010)

Resistance: Fall of Man.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2010)

Unreal series (minus the Championships), Goldeneye(N64)


----------



## Taralack (Oct 30, 2010)

inb4 this thread devolves into yet another Halo bashing fest...


----------



## Riptor (Oct 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;eIKfxrESqXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIKfxrESqXA[/video]

Can you think of any other FPS that lets you turn into a literal _god_ and shoot balls of light at your enemies, instantly disintegrating them. Take note, furry fans, you can turn into a (non-anthro) dog, and not only can you maul people in a shower of blood and body parts, you can, with a single bark, make a room full of enemies explode.

Damn good game, too. Fast and arcadey, just the way an FPS should be.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 30, 2010)

^ Sounds mildly awesome.

I'm a fan of TF2, and Bioshock myself. Left 4 Dead 2 is cursed for me and no one will play with me due to my presence in a game spawning Tanks.

Least I KEEP THE MUSIC ON IN MY GAME so I can fucking warn them that there's a Tank coming, instead of my friend just suddenly getting launched by one.

Rrrraaage.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

I like Killzone, myself, mostly because of the nostalgia of Killzone parties with friends back in high school. (Actual parties, not internet-based.)

And as to what a shooter "should be", opinions vary wildly on that. My perfect shooter involves lots and lots of sniping.


----------



## Flatline (Oct 30, 2010)

For me, it would be the Half-Life series. And Borderlands.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2010)

Anything by Valve really.


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 30, 2010)

for its time i would vote Goldeneye on the 64.

But currently for me its MW2.

BTW.  Australians got a degoreafied version of Left for dead 2,  where the zombies disappear after you kill them, no blood.  So i cant vote for that.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 30, 2010)

Riptor said:


> [video=youtube;eIKfxrESqXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIKfxrESqXA[/video]
> 
> Can you think of any other FPS that lets you turn into a literal _god_ and shoot balls of light at your enemies, instantly disintegrating them. Take note, furry fans, you can turn into a (non-anthro) dog, and not only can you maul people in a shower of blood and body parts, you can, with a single bark, make a room full of enemies explode.
> 
> Damn good game, too. Fast and arcadey, just the way an FPS should be.


 
ROTT was pretty badass. 

Another top FPS is System Shock 2.


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 30, 2010)

Suprised not to see any fall out lovers.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Miffeh said:


> Suprised not to see any fall out lovers.


 
Ehhh. It was basically Oblivion with guns. Not technically a bad thing, but I dislike Oblivion.


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Ehhh. It was basically Oblivion with guns. Not technically a bad thing, but I dislike Oblivion.


 
Many of my friends are obsessed with the game.  I couldnt really attach myself to the story.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Miffeh said:


> Many of my friends are obsessed with the game.  I couldnt really attach myself to the story.


 
Same here. There's only so much to mess around with before you get bored, too.

Most of the people I know obsessed with it actually played previous Elder Scroll games.


----------



## Riley (Oct 30, 2010)

Unreal, Unreal Tournament, and UT2004.  I grew up on UT99, and nothing except UT2004 has come anywhere close to the level of awesomeness that game has.  UT3 can suck it, though.  What a disappointment that was.


----------



## Vo (Oct 30, 2010)

No One Lives Forever


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Same here. There's only so much to mess around with before you get bored, too.
> 
> Most of the people I know obsessed with it actually played previous Elder Scroll games.


 
Well I liked morrowind. Oblivion to me was Morrowind with flashy graphics and less gameplay.   

But Elderscroll should of really stayed out of that pie when collaborating with the fall out team.  They should of really worked on their own engine and modified it to something more with whats coming out these days.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 30, 2010)

ive only played 2 fps's. doom and unreal tornament


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

Shadow Warrior is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Oct 30, 2010)

I guess I have three

For a good laugh with people in the same room as me, it's gotta be Timesplitters, any one will do
For a good laugh with people I know online, either Left 4 Dead
For a good laugh with people I don't know online, TF2 all the way


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 30, 2010)

This should be turned into a Poll with at least the options so far suggested.

Personally tho, I would Say L4D (1&2 are basically the same game) which is the most amazing idea Valve ever came up with, and Deus Ex.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm a sucker for classics.  *Quake II* and the original *Half Life*.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Without doubt it'd be Enemy Territory (the original)


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 30, 2010)

IPSC-night, at my range.


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 30, 2010)

Miffeh said:


> Suprised not to see any fall out lovers.


 
the last two fallout games. :3 prob my favorite fps games so far, i just got new vegas and i cant stop playing it, its toooo goooddd... exept for the bugs.. too many bugs. D:


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 30, 2010)

fallout, half-life series, condemned 1 & 2, paranoia all of them (shits scary.) the darkness,fear 2,farcry 2, l4d, and alot of em, i just love fps <3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 30, 2010)

HL2 DM is great


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd say the Halo series and the Left 4 Dead series, too. Not so much the Call of Duty series as there are extreme balance issues but they can still be fun and entertaining all the other times.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmm, well I haven't Seen BioShock on the list, I wasn't a wrench whore and you can find plenty of ammo rather easily if you pay attention

uh Borderlands, because Accuracy was a big deal with your guns and higher accuracy was not always a good thing

I like some of the stuff halo does but they have room for improvement 

CoD I like some of the stuff they do but something that doesnt make sense to me is why a sniper rifle at close quarters is able to miss with a barrel being stuck in their eye

There have been MANY first person Shooter i have played FEW, however i have yet to be totally happy with one


----------



## Runefox (Oct 30, 2010)

Deus Ex.

Also, yeah, ROTT was pretty awesome, and so was Duke3D.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Bioshock. Scared me to death at first but I love the whole apocalyptic atmosphere and all the crazy druggies looking for more eve.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2010)

DOOM
Not Half-Life
Not Quake
Not Far Cry
Not Doom 3


DOOM.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 30, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> Hmm, well I haven't Seen BioShock on the list, I wasn't a wrench whore and you can find plenty of ammo rather easily if you pay attention


 
I was a wrench whore to solely be a wrench whore.  Only used ammo on cameras/turrets since I was far too lazy to hack them. 

Well, I guess I did grenade spam Big Daddies.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Another top FPS is System Shock 2.


 
Oh, god, how could I forget System Shock 2. Amazing game. SHODAN is one of my all time favorite antagonists.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 30, 2010)

Call of Duty 4. Modern setting, great campaign. The characters and missions are really memorable. Not to mention I have a little crush on Captain Price. I can't get enough of its multiplayer, especially Hardcore Search and Destroy. I've got 24 days of playtime on it. Can't say they're wasted if I enjoyed it, right?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 30, 2010)

It'd be a tie for me between 007 Goldeneye, and Left 4 Dead (first one).


----------



## LLiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> 007 Goldeneye


 
Why didn't I think of Goldeneye??? 
So so many fantastic multiplayer moments.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 30, 2010)

Doot... doot deet doot deet...


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 30, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Call of Duty 4. Modern setting, great campaign. The characters and missions are really memorable. Not to mention I have a little crush on Captain Price. I can't get enough of its multiplayer, especially Hardcore Search and Destroy. I've got 24 days of playtime on it. Can't say they're wasted if I enjoyed it, right?


 
CoD4 on PC. Modded multiplayer with probably a hundred or more of custom maps, and tons of mods to make it super-realistic. None of that arcadey bullshit like getting headshots while jumping out of third story windows.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 30, 2010)

I love how the first reply to this topic was CoD. Hahahaha, nice one there buddy.


I have to say (even though I hate it) original Quake, and the Half-Life series. Then comes Halo: Combat Evolved, then Crysis. Killzone 2 was really, really fun, so I can't wait for Killzone 3.

The most stable shooter I know however is Team Fortress 2. Endless amounts of time to be spent on that game.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone that says Call of Duty or Halo should be executed.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, and Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 31, 2010)

I can not believe you guys!
WOLFENSTEIN 3-D! Have you forgotten about it?


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 31, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> I can not believe you guys!
> WOLFENSTEIN 3-D! Have you forgotten about it?



I remember pressing spacebar on every wall.  That was half of the level for me.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Anyone that says Call of Duty or Halo should be executed.


 The first one was great, and Reach is great.

(Well, I'd buy Reach like the fist of the North Star if it came out on PC NOW)


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Anyone that says Call of Duty or Halo should be executed.


 
Call of Duty.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Call of Duty.



*slaps you around with a large trout*

Ahem... Well, I like many different FPS games depending on the mood I'm in. I play Killing Floor when I want to shoot some face and Red Orchestra when I want immersion. Funny really, those are the two games that I actually play on a regular basis. I play different games of different genres when I feel like it or when a friend asks me to. 

Of course, I take a break from the "new" games and then go back to KF and RO.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 1, 2010)

FEAR series, and Classic Goldeneye. 

Nothing beats those. 

FEAR 3 is going to be frigging amazing, its going to rape the over rated Call of Duty: MW2. 

I don't know about the new Goldeneye though, i think they're making a mistake keeping it Wii exclusive. I own one, but that kind of game isn't ready for the Wii.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 1, 2010)

Wolfenstein loses points for being easy to get lost in and no maps.

Now I'ma let you guys finish but UNREAL TOURNAMENT 04 is the best FPS of all time, OF ALL TIME. no arguments /thread


----------



## Barak (Nov 1, 2010)

STFU ALL OF YOU.

VIVISECTOR IS DA SHIT. YOU CAN KILL FURRIES, AND THAT IS AWESOME


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Now I'ma let you guys finish but UNREAL TOURNAMENT 04 is the best FPS of all time, OF ALL TIME. no arguments /thread


 
This ^ So much this ^

Killing Floor and Red Orchestra were originally UT2k4 mods. :3


----------



## Riley (Nov 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> This ^ So much this ^
> 
> Killing Floor and Red Orchestra were originally UT2k4 mods. :3


 
And Alien Swarm.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2010)

Riley said:


> And Alien Swarm.


 
Yes indeed. But the port to the source engine was slightly disappointing for me...


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 2, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Yes indeed. But the port to the source engine was slightly disappointing for me...


 Why? It's better than UTK4.


----------



## Furlop (Nov 2, 2010)

Not surprised that nobody mentioned Tribes but Call of Duty and Fallout (okay, what the fuck?) was mentioned several times. Oh, console generation...


----------



## Muki Hyena (Nov 2, 2010)

marathon

it's free now


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 2, 2010)

The original Goldeneye, debate closed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Quake.
> 
> /thread.


 
yathat.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 2, 2010)

Furlop said:


> Not surprised that nobody mentioned Tribes but Call of Duty and Fallout (okay, what the fuck?) was mentioned several times. Oh, console generation...


 Ah.. I forgot to mention Tribes, sorry.

Hi-Rez Studios is developing a new Tribes game; however it will have features like an MMO.


----------



## SICK (Nov 2, 2010)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 2, 2010)

Isn't Alien Swarm a 3rd person shooter?


----------



## Riley (Nov 2, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Isn't Alien Swarm a 3rd person shooter?


 
Top down, actually.  I just brought it up as a third example of UT2004 mods that got turned into a full game.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> Top down, actually.  I just brought it up as a third example of UT2004 mods that got turned into a full game.


 
Oh, so it's not a FIRST person shooter, thus irrelevant to this thread :v


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> Top down, actually.  I just brought it up as a third example of UT2004 mods that got turned into a full game.


 NOT A FPS though
and Top Down is listed under Third person I believe.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh hell... TRIBES: Vengeance was pretty awesome...


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 2, 2010)

i guess everyone forgot that fallout has like everything in the world in it.. except cars. XP


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 2, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i guess everyone forgot that fallout has like everything in the world in it.. except cars. XP


 ...But Fallout doesn't even deserve and probably will never be on a "Best FPS Shooter" list unless it's done by IGN. (as we all know, they're stupid)

I can't say bad shooting mechanic mods in a post-apocalyptic Oblivion are the best ever, right?


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 2, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> ...But Fallout doesn't even deserve and probably will never be on a "Best FPS Shooter" list unless it's done by IGN. (as we all know, they're stupid)
> 
> I can't say bad shooting mechanic mods in a post-apocalyptic Oblivion are the best ever, right?


 
cmon.. its better than that. its got extra catchy story's, the game play might be buggy but its something i wont forget, and the newest one just wins, i cant explain i just like it, you got like every genre there


----------



## Delta (Nov 2, 2010)

GoldenEye for the N64


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 2, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> cmon.. its better than that. its got extra catchy story's, the game play might be buggy but its something i wont forget, and the newest one just wins, i cant explain i just like it, you got like every genre there


The story of Fallout 3 was not good. New Vegas was decent.


----------



## Jude (Nov 3, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 for online.

Call of Duty 4 for campaign (seriously, I've beaten it like three times)


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2010)

GEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAARS OF WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR

wait shit that's not first person

Gotta say the Half Life series, then.



Miffeh said:


> Suprised not to see any fall out lovers.


 
I love Fallout.  Just not Fallout 3.  Besides, it's barely an FPS.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 3, 2010)

CS 1.6 and CS:S.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 3, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Yes indeed. But the port to the source engine was slightly disappointing for me...


 
Yup. It's still fun, but the friendly fire and "losing one person results in FAILURE" thing is annoying at times. Not difficult to avoid, just annoying.


----------



## Nex (Nov 3, 2010)

Tribes: 2 all the way. There is nothing quite like the feeling of hitting a flying target directly with a spinfusor.

It's free now by the way, just be ready to deal with people who are so retarded good that there is no more fun to be had. >.<


----------



## Point_Blank (Nov 3, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 all the way across the sky.


----------



## Slyck (Nov 3, 2010)

BF: BC2 for storyline
Crysis: Warhead for graphics


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> BF: BC2 for storyline
> Crysis: Warhead for graphics


 
...

A good storyline is important to a good game _half_ the time, though. If it's lacking in other places, I'm not interested. I also hate to be the billionth person to say "graphics doesn't make a good game." Crysis' graphics are amazing, but I just didn't find the game at all engaging for me. :[


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 3, 2010)

Nex said:


> Tribes: 2 all the way. There is nothing quite like the feeling of hitting a flying target directly with a spinfusor.
> 
> It's free now by the way, just be ready to deal with people who are so retarded good that there is no more fun to be had. >.<


 
OMFG I love tribes! Shame that It seems so prone to crashing for me...


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> *BF: BC2 for storyline*


 
What story did it have?

[URL=http://img574.imageshack.us/i/1288317618771.jpg/]
	



[/URL]


----------



## Alstor (Nov 3, 2010)

DOOM, with Half-Life and Goldeneye 64 close behind it.


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2010)

Gibby said:


> ...
> 
> A good storyline is important to a good game _half_ the time, though. If it's lacking in other places, I'm not interested. I also hate to be the billionth person to say "graphics doesn't make a good game." Crysis' graphics are amazing, but I just didn't find the game at all engaging for me. :[


 
I liked Crysis for a lot of things, and one of those was the story.  Now sure, it's nothing more than a pretty standard "Suddenly aliens happened," and it's not the content of the story I can praise, but I enjoyed the way it was presented.  As important as story is, its presentation is just as important, and can make even an otherwise bland story pretty good.  Hell, even what little story UT has (all 1 line of it), it's presented in the right way.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

Riley said:


> I liked Crysis for a lot of things, and one of those was the story.  Now sure, it's nothing more than a pretty standard "Suddenly aliens happened," and it's not the content of the story I can praise, but I enjoyed the way it was presented.  As important as story is, its presentation is just as important, and can make even an otherwise bland story pretty good.  Hell, even what little story UT has (all 1 line of it), it's presented in the right way.


 
Yeah, I know watcha mean. If you have a linear-based game, a story and visuals is what drives it forward, like Half Life 2. There wasn't anything really significant and new in that game as far as FPS goes, but it's all visual and story-based and this made it a very good game. If I were to play a multiplayer shooter, I wouldn't give a flying toss about the story but I want the game to be so good and varied that I will keep on playing and loving every second of it. I guess it all depends on what game you're making.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2010)

Borderlands


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 3, 2010)

Said it before, I'll say it again: Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 3, 2010)

Riley said:


> I liked Crysis for a lot of things, and one of those was the story.  Now sure, it's nothing more than a pretty standard "Suddenly aliens happened," and it's not the content of the story I can praise, but I enjoyed the way it was presented.  As important as story is, its presentation is just as important, and can make even an otherwise bland story pretty good.  Hell, even what little story UT has (all 1 line of it), it's presented in the right way.


 
This. 

Even though Crysis doesn't have much story, it was presented quite epically, I actually watched all the cutscenes in the game, and I'm usually one of those people who skips all the cutscenes.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 3, 2010)

Fallout 3+NV, valve games, Borderlands


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 3, 2010)

The answer seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 3, 2010)

Counter-Strike for it's time, why? It was the first shooter game to break free of death match gameplay, incorporate a new and good weapon system into a game, it totally destroyed the whole run gun idea of shooters with a harsh accuracy system, it's recoil system was also very harsh, but far better than any other games, why do I say that? Well because it was the only system that made you use realistic shot types for different ranges ie single shots for very long range, burst for long, burst or full automatic at medium if you knew how to control the recoil, and full automatic up close. It introduced the idea of carrying only a primary and secondary gun weapon, and a powerful melee weapon, was one of the first games to have different movement speeds for different weapons, headshot, the amount of custom content it had was unmatchable. The list really goes on and on.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2010)

Wreth said:


> Fallout 3+NV, valve games, Borderlands


 
I want your babies  :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> BF: BC2 for storyline


 ...wasnt the story line for that game was to make fun of CoD:MW2


----------



## Conker (Nov 3, 2010)

There's a "best" and then there's my "favorite". My favorite FPS was AvP2, though I do enjoy AvP3 it lacks the charm.

For "best" I'd probably say Halo 3 or Halo Reach. Man, those games are just fantastic.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 4, 2010)

I.... I.... I thought you were a GEP Gun.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 4, 2010)

If you remember playing Doom you might remember Heretic and Hexen (games  that used the Doom engine), worth playing if you missed out on them. I  liked the atmosphere of the games better than Doom.

[yt]0d8uO1XQRF8&feature=related[/yt]



Miffeh said:


> Suprised not to see any fall out lovers.


 Oh but I _LOVE_ Fallout, but Fallout isn't a FPS, so why the surprise exactly? ...Yeah I know you meant Fallout 3.


----------



## Barak (Nov 4, 2010)

Crysis.....The End boss battle....so epic....


----------



## FeralDragon (Nov 12, 2010)

Not technically a shooter, but a FPSneaker: Thief 2.

Also love Far Cry 2 as an FPE.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 16, 2010)

Perfect Dark, not that generic Zero crap that was churned out years later. The original Perfect Dark still has the best, most customisable, multiplayer I've seen in a game to date. I was to get the HD re-release on the XBox so I can play it online, but I resent paying for a gold account.

Team Fortress 2, before the dodgy updates, was one of the most balanced games I've seen. The updates are fun too, but make it feel like a different game.

I like Borderlands too, then again, I've always liked games with rougelike elements, and the randomised weapons filled that for me. Also Mordecai feels awesome when you have 100% shield penetration. :3

Also the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, its like Fallout's older, more serious cousin, despite being younger. The first few were some of the most glitchy games I've seen, but the newest one, Call of Pripyat, fixed those issues. They really do a good job with the atmosphere and getting you into the game, if you can overlook their slow beginnings.

Other games from a first person perspective which are amazing include the Metroid Prime series and Portal.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 16, 2010)

If it hasn't been said yet, Halo: Combat Evolved(first Halo).


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 16, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I want your babies  :V


 Ohohoho... that's pretty funny how you crossed out "valve games" and only left the recent Fallouts and Borderlands in the list.

Dohohohoho.


----------



## Aunshi360 (Jan 22, 2011)

'


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Anyone that says Call of Duty or Halo should be executed.


 
THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 22, 2011)

POSTAL2. it isn't really a FPS, more of a first person adventure game. you have the option to kill people, but it isn't necessary to complete the game. you can kill everyone in the world, or you can kill no one. you can even use cat's as silencers for your guns, and you can piss on people! it's offensive, thats why i like it. also, Postal Dude's voice actor has a damn sexy voice, and the POSTAL Babes are freakin HOT! and you can download the POSTAL2 multiplayer for free, at the developer's site. check it out, b'ys!


----------



## Waffles (Jan 22, 2011)

Aunshi360 said:


> Dues ex, hands down but any one of the half lifes are good


 Check the date before posting D:
And on-topic.... I would say HL2.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a big toss up. 

*Mainly Halo Reach was a good fps, NOT the best by any means but deffently memorible enough for me to like the sp campain.

*Doom sharewhere verson: Its basicly a demo but dang this game may be old but its good.

*Battle field bad company 2: I gotta admit I found the single player amusing and very enjoyible, if not a major pain in the head. I loved the multiplayer more, which is what battle field always been about. 

*half life 2: what is there to say about this? its awsome.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 23, 2011)

Painkiller, as long as you skip the cut-scenes.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 23, 2011)

Wolfenstein 3D.
Catacombs: The Abyss
/Thread


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Typing of the Dead.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 23, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> What story did it have?
> 
> [URL=http://img574.imageshack.us/i/1288317618771.jpg/]
> 
> ...



If you can Smile.Dog stop smiling, you dun goofed, BAD.

Oh yeah, and Kurok is the best PSP First Person Shooter.


----------



## cad (Jan 23, 2011)

Doom. Then, in no particular order:
Quake II
Dark Forces
Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight
Unreal
Unreal Tournament
Half-Life series
Metroid Prime

Uhh, did I forget something.....




Dr. Durr said:


> Wolfenstein 3D.
> Catacombs: The Abyss
> /Thread


oh yeah, these too.


----------



## Pine (Jan 23, 2011)

Goldeneye 64
Half Life series
Red Faction
Quake II
the first Halo

and one of the most underrated shooters ever:
Metroid Prime Hunters

I don't think this counts but Portal is pretty good as well


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 23, 2011)

Not big fps fan, but these are some good ones:

TF2
Half-Life 2
Fallout 3
Portal if it counts
Halo Reach

I'm probably forgetting one or two.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Dead Space.


 
wut.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 23, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Not big fps fan, but these are some good ones:
> 
> TF2
> Half-Life 2
> ...


 

I never knew that one day someone would say that Fallout 3's broken shooting mechanics would make it one of the best.


----------



## Vo (Jan 23, 2011)

AssaultCube


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

The Quake series (as much as I've said this on FAF) is amazing.

[video=youtube;rNz2pM8-N_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNz2pM8-N_I[/video]

I usually play sorta-currently-semi-barely-underground games from the nineties and early two-thousands. On pc, obviously (way easier and more fun mods and custom content... as someone else said on this thread). I pretty much only use my 360 for Netflix. :B


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> ive only played 2 fps's. doom and unreal tornament


 
At least you started out with good games... rather than just jumping on the shitty modern bandwagon.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 24, 2011)

Red Faction, Unreal Tournament, and COD2 for me. I should see if I can get any of them to work on one of my computers. Red Faction is particularly hard to get to function correctly, but I think it holds the record for most amount of time I've spent playing a game.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 29, 2011)

Anybody say GMod yet?
I'm scared to touch it, after what I created.....
[video=youtube;h9vUk4Gdejs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9vUk4Gdejs[/video]
It might not seem scary, but staring at it/ making for the first time, will make you piss yourself.


----------



## Dizro (Jan 30, 2011)

Multiplayer: Battlefield Bad Company series, Single Player: Half-Life series


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 30, 2011)

I, of course being a halo nerd am required to say Halo 2.

But I loved Doom 3 to death. Also was into the original Half Life and Goldeneye 64. So many good times.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 30, 2011)

Inashne117 said:


> I, of course being a halo nerd am required to say Halo 2.
> 
> But I loved Doom 1, 2, and Final Doom to death. Also was into the original Half Life and Goldeneye 64. So many good times.


Fixed. Doom 3 is feels like a source fanhack. And yeah hacks can be that good, proof? Counter-Strike.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Jan 31, 2011)

Doom hands down i grew up on that game X3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Inashne117 said:


> I, of course being a halo nerd am required to say Halo 2.


 
My heart was racing... hoping to God you wouldn't say Halo 3.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 1, 2011)

As pretty much everyone has said, Half-Life series. TF2 is fun but really spastic so I can't really say it's the best.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 1, 2011)

It's been TF2 for me, I'd want to say CS as well but when I compare the fun I've had between them, there has just been a lot more of it in TF2. I'm trying to remain oblivious to what's been happening to it with hats lately, in it's heart I find it very fun.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 1, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Anything by Valve really.


 This 100%


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2011)

Half-Life 1 and 2
Fallout 3 and New Vegas
the Metroid Prime series
Portal

Although I'm not a big FPS fan. I find most of them boring as shit.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 1, 2011)

God, people are still saying the Fallout series?

Are our minds degenerating?


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 1, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Call of Duty black Ops...


 
To hell with you..that game is not the pinnacle of FPSes. That is commercial garbage to the highest degree and a very poor choice for "best" FPSes. You weren't born in the 80s were you? If you were, you would know the awesomeness that is known as DOOM.



Jared said:


> Call of Duty 4. Modern setting, great campaign. The characters and missions are really memorable. Not to mention I have a little crush on Captain Price. I can't get enough of its multiplayer, especially Hardcore Search and Destroy. I've got 24 days of playtime on it. Can't say they're wasted if I enjoyed it, right?



No.

Best games are Doom, Half-Life and Quake. The first, heads down no contest.

Anyone else mentioning Call of Duty games as their choice should be impaled ala Vlad the Impaler for their asinine choice of a top shooter.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread is going to become irrelevant soon once Duke Nukem Forever comes out, you know.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 1, 2011)

Glaice said:


> To hell with you..that game is not the pinnacle of FPSes. That is commercial garbage to the highest degree and a very poor choice for "best" FPSes. You weren't born in the 80s were you? If you were, you would know the awesomeness that is known as DOOM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But what about people saying *Fallout?* It's mechanics and the series originally being an RTS adventure game gives no reason for people to mention Fallout, it pisses me off.

Agh, people don't know anything anymore..


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 1, 2011)

I already know of the Fallout games but I don't consider them "the best" (namely 3 and New Vegas), I'm just sick and tired of the Gamebryo engine they've been using for the past 5 years and the occasional bug or broken crap that's come across.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 1, 2011)

Halo 3 and MW2. lolz. :V


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 1, 2011)

Doom.

I'm sure somebody said it already but still.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 2, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> But what about people saying *Fallout?* It's mechanics and the series originally being an RTS adventure game gives no reason for people to mention Fallout, it pisses me off.
> 
> Agh, people don't know anything anymore..


 
They're doing it just to piss you off, congratulations, you have been trolled.


----------



## LawrenceXVIII (Feb 21, 2011)

i prefer COD Series


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Typing of the Dead.  Prove me wrong.


 Where is my 'This' button!?


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 21, 2011)

In addition to all those saying Doom is noteworthy: Chex Quest
Pretty much.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 21, 2011)

anything by VALVe or EA. Halo and DOOM series. ive never played quake so i dont know anything about that.

/thread


----------



## cad (Feb 22, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> ...anything by EA...


...What?


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 23, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> anything by VALVe or EA


 
Stop liking companies I hate to the core! >:O


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 23, 2011)

Best fps i've stumbled so far is propably Crysis, as it is one damn beautiful game and it has good gameplay.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

system shock 2 isn't the best but it's really good


----------

